#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Harndrang beim liegen >

## Anonymisiert

Kaum lege ich mich hin, schon verspüre ich starken harndrang und muss auf die Toilette. Meine Nächte sind die Hölle, an ausgleichenden Mittagsschlaf ist auch nicht zu denken. Im Sitzen oder gehen ist es nicht so schlimm - nur im liegen. Ich habe trink-technisch schon alles ausprobiert. Egal ob ich etwas trinke oder nicht - das hat keinen Einfluss. Ergänzend muss ich aber erwähnen, dass ich bereits blasenoperiert bin und auch keine Gebärmutter mehr habe. Oder könnte das auch mit der bandscheibe zusammenhängen?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo, 
ist denn dann die Blase voll? Also die Harnmenge groß? 
Ist die Harnmenge normal, kommt am ehesten ein Venenleiden in Frage bzw eine Herzschwäche. 
Ist die Harnmenge klein, koennte ein Abknicken der Harnröhre die Ursache sein. Auch ein Bandscheiben Leiden muss in Betracht gezogen werden. 
LG gisie

----------

